# Poodle grooming tools



## tobiasintraining (Sep 2, 2016)

My groomer recommended a $50 "mat zapper" for my standard poodle pup. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with this, or if not, what other grooming tools do you use on your poodle? Thanks!


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Some people like the bendy brushes. I haven't really used them. 
I usually use this brush on long hair/matts (but you must be careful with it as it's very hard so could hurt the skin)
http://cgsupplies.zoeysite.com/millers-forge-large-extremely-firm-universal-slicker

I have a large brush like this, which is probably soft-medium firm, for short/unmatted hair and back brushing
http://petmart24.com/product/laube-wooden-handle-dog-grooming-slicker-brush-small/

Then I have a pin brush for my show poodle's mane which wouldn't be needed for a pet poodle.

A metal comb is of the utmost importance.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...e=as2&tag=spifkitt-20&linkId=3O3BPJQI7ZH4WUSS

Line Brushing is the technique you need to use when brushing out a dog that has any length to it's coat.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure what a "mat zapper" is, but if it involves any sort of cutting of the hair to remove the mat then it should be avoided and I would be looking for a new groomer. Cutting out mats will only make the problem worse an it should be avoided at all costs. If your dog has a mat it should be gently brushed out using a detangler or conditioning spray and a good pin brush or comb depending on the size of the mat and your skill level.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

animalcraker said:


> Not sure what a "mat zapper" is, but if it involves any sort of cutting of the hair to remove the mat then it should be avoided and I would be looking for a new groomer. Cutting out mats will only make the problem worse an it should be avoided at all costs. If your dog has a mat it should be gently brushed out using a detangler or conditioning spray and a good pin brush or comb depending on the size of the mat and your skill level.


You can google it. It's a brush. Cutting a matt will be less damaging to the hair than brushing it out as a cut would be a clean slice and brushing it out will be breaking the hair. Broken hair will matt faster than non broken hair.
Neither is the best option, the best option is to not let the dog matt in the first place.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

AsherLove said:


> You can google it. It's a brush. Cutting a matt will be less damaging to the hair than brushing it out as a cut would be a clean slice and brushing it out will be breaking the hair. Broken hair will matt faster than non broken hair.
> Neither is the best option, the best option is to not let the dog matt in the first place.


That's why you should never brush a dry or dirty coat to prevent breakage. Cutting the hair will gaurentee that you're going to have different hair lengths rubbing up against eachother and prone to matting. The hair has a certain amount of elasticity when it's wet or moist and if a correct brushing technique is used you should have a minimal amount of damage, especially when compared to cutting the coat. This is what we do with our Afghans to maintain and grow those long show coats and its the same thing they do for Poodles. Here's a great website from a Poodle breeder that covers almost everything you need to know about grooming a Poodle Ridgewood Poodles Grooming


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

I assumed that the OP was brushing the dog dry in between visits to the groomer, in which case brushing is definitely worse.


----------



## tobiasintraining (Sep 2, 2016)

I've never owned a poodle before, so I'm not sure what to expect grooming-wise. I do have a cockapoo, but obviously his hair is different from a full poodle's.

The mat-zapper is a brush, without blades. 

I have currently planned a brushing session every night or at least 5 nights a week, but what's this about not brushing a coat dry? Like I said, new to this. Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

You want to for sure have a spray bottle (you could use a light leave-in conditioner or add a small amount of conditioner to some water), you don't need to have the hair drenched just a light misting. This is probably all you would need for a relatively clean dog that isn't tangled/matted.
If the dog is quite dirty or matted then to minimize damaging the hair it's definitely best to bath the dog first, then you can dematt gently before or during drying.

Always check your brushing with a metal comb.


----------

